# No sound when Laptop docked...



## Suzee (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi there :sigh: 

Does anyone know why I get no sound when I have my laptop on docking station? When I go into sound properties, my soundcard doesn't appear as an option. When I take laptop off replicator, sound comes back...  

Any insight will be appreciated...


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I am closing this one. We are working this problem here. http://www.techsupportforum.com//tw...ps//96265-laptop-virgin-mystery-wireless.html


----------

